
Python Overtakes R in Data Science and Machine Learning Platforms - sus_007
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/08/python-overtakes-r-leader-analytics-data-science.html
======
didgeoridoo
Genuine question: is there a reason to use R over Python? R was actually my
first programming language back in high school stats, but I never took to it
the way I did with Python, Ruby, etc. Maybe because we never really learned
the fundamentals and kind of bodged our code together?

~~~
davidwihl
For a statistician, R has a variety of packages that are unavailable in
Python. RStudio is a very easy to use cross platform dev environment. With a
different R kernel, you can take advantage of multiple cores.

~~~
cluoma
And the huge variety of presentation tools such as ggplot2, Rmarkdown, and
Shiny still makes R a very attractive choice.

Tight integration with Rcpp also makes it very easy to speed up calculations
when performance becomes an issue.

~~~
type0
For ggplot2 there is plotnine
[https://github.com/has2k1/plotnine](https://github.com/has2k1/plotnine)
(disscussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14430447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14430447))

Also Python is not a "statistician" language so the adoption there is very
slow.

------
go_prodev
I use both languages daily, for different purposes.

R is incredible for data analysis and visualisation. I find it just blends
into the background and let's me focus on the data.

Python is so versatile and pleasant to work with. But for data analysis it is
a bit more verbose and takes some focus away from the data.

